# clumping litter sticking to box



## tkat (Jun 12, 2011)

I recently switched to clumping litter in hopes it would be a bit cheaper and also cleaner since I can clean it everyday vs. every 2-3 days. 

My one cat pees like a faucet and the litter has been just sticking to the box where I then have to scrape it out. So far I've tried Arm & Hammer and Fresh Step (which I found out has alot of perfume that my cats don't really like anyway).. maybe a different brand would be better? I tried putting a plastic bag around the box, which helps a little but it's still sticks. I'm thinking of trying wax paper, or any other ideas?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Good luck, I've been trying for years to end concrete messes :.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's the upside of the Omega paw litter box. When I flip it over to dump the clumps into the chamber I give it a solid THUMP on the bottom and it dislodges whatever clump is stuck.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hmmmm, it shouldn't do that. I use clumping litter and it doesn't do that. I would suggest try another clumping litter brand.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

It does it when the cat moves the litter and pees on the box itself. Nutmeg and Sinatra both do it because they know how much it bugs me.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Add more litter, if it's really deep the urine can't sink to the bottom and get stuck. (This assumes he's not peeing in a corner or along and edge.

Spray the box with Pam before putting litter in.

A cat that pees like a faucet is a concern...is (s)he and older cat? drinking a lot? Overweight?


----------



## tkat (Jun 12, 2011)

he does tend to go in the corner and on the sides (sometimes he even slightly misses the box). I read the tip about PAM, it doesn't get messy?

He's been hyperthyroid for a few years (on pills for that, the vet said he's in the normal range now) and about 16-17 years old so I think it's just how he is.


----------

